# 3rd gear notchy



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

Had my 06 gto for about a month now and it seems i am getting a little resistance going into 3rd gear mainly. Mostly when i go from 2nd to 3rd it doesnt grind or anything but it feels like the shifter doesnt wanna go into 3rd sometimes, its not bad just kind of notchy any ideas?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Could be a number of things. One reason could be the synchros are going bad.


----------



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> Could be a number of things. One reason could be the synchros are going bad.


thats what i was afraid of had a similar problem in my sr20 tranny which developed from a resisitance to a grind. was thinking of picking up an extended insurance policy to cover it think that would be any good?


----------

